# Request: Horror or scary screensavers?



## janph76 (May 28, 2009)

Anyone would like to share their scary screensavers? Please..... 

Thank you.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking at titles recently I saw that there's another thread somewhere with scary ones.  Sorry I don't know more, but maybe if you search for it....


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That thread was removed, so I asked jan to post this new thread to start collecting new ones.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Looking at titles recently I saw that there's another thread somewhere with scary ones. Sorry I don't know more, but maybe if you search for it....


Those ones are gone. Anyone have some new ones?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oops.  Didn't realize that.  Sorry.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

There are some in the New Screensavers Posted them if you got them thread in the Photo Gallery


----------

